# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  SACOS TIPO MALLA

## AJC INVERSIONES EIRL

Tenemos en stock sacos tipo malla color lila para envasado de ajos.
También producimos y comercializamos todo tipo de sacos de polipropileno.Temas similares: Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda. Ground Cover (Malla Antimaleza) Propex PARRONES PARA VIÑEDOS E INSTALACIÓN DE MALLA ANTIPAJAROS Sacos pp, sacos papel Kraft, sacos caja, hilo agricola, cuerda... Malla anti pajaros y zancos de aluminio

----------

